# Parkign lot wiring!!!!



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jokerooo said:


> How must i connect photo/clock cell to the parking lot circuit ????


With conductors.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Black and white tape


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn Peter you're on a roll! Two back to back posts. What next, "Don't forget to tip your waitress"?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

fraydo said:


> Damn Peter you're on a roll! Two back to back posts. What next, "Don't forget to tip your waitress"?


 :laughing:


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

:brows:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Why do you use so many punctuation marks?????? Please stop!!!!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zog said:


> Why do you use so many punctuation marks?????? Please stop!!!!!



A smiley would be better. :w00t:


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Zog said:


> Why do you use so many punctuation marks?????? Please stop!!!!!


C'mon man, everybody knows "real" electricians use lots of punctuation!!!!! It conveys the sparks that fly out of our ears when we think or out our mouths when we speak!!!!!

???????!!!!!!!!!:::::::::,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jokerooo said:


> How must i connect photo/clock cell to the parking lot circuit ????
> Who can explain me parking lot photo/clock cell wiring ????
> Thank You!!!!


Call an electrician !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jokerooo (Dec 4, 2009)

So ??? Nobady can help me ????
Anybody know how to do that ?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jokerooo said:


> So ??? Nobady can help me ????
> Anybody know how to do that ?


Are you a LAYMAN?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jokerooo said:


> So ??? Nobady can help me ????
> Anybody know how to do that ?


 
We all know how to do that,,,,you on the other hand, need to hire a professional:whistling2:


----------



## Jokerooo (Dec 4, 2009)

Mc`Clary electrical ,,,,,if you know share your information please ....
I will be glad to learn from experts


----------



## Jokerooo (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes i am layman


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jokerooo said:


> Yes i am layman


OK.. good.. than Peter D can help you :thumbsup:


----------



## Jokerooo (Dec 4, 2009)

I will be very happy if someone know and i can discuss with him that theme ....
Dont you know how to do that ?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jokerooo said:


> I will be very happy if someone know and i can discuss with him that theme ....
> Dont you know how to do that ?


 
*Hire A Professional*


----------



## Jokerooo (Dec 4, 2009)

I want to know myself .... i know that i can hire proffesional


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> OK.. good.. than Peter D can help you :thumbsup:



It's "then", not "than".


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

batik is that you


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

sorry Jokeroo thats pretty basic stuff. this forum is for electricians.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Jokerooo said:


> I will be very happy if someone know and i can discuss with him that theme ....
> Dont you know how to do that ?


what do you actually know about wiring/electrical work? 
Are you even an electrician?????


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Jokerooo, don't you have a brother in Florida and an Uncle named Rewire?
If so call them. They will know what to do.....


Charlie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

Jokerooo said:


> Yes i am layman


Sorry, but this site is for professional electrical contractors only. Please post on www.DIYChatroom.com.

Thanks.


----------

